# Milan: il Mr X Usa in vantaggio su Ricketss. Ma...



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li è ancora alle prese con la ricerca del nuovo socio. Al momento, il soggetto in vantaggio è un Mr X americano che ha già effettuato la due diligence. La trattativa sembra ad un passo dalla chiusura positiva anche se Li non ha ancora preso l'ultimissima decisione, considerato che ha anche altre proposte, tra le quali quella di Ricketts (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-thomas-ricketts-vuole-il-club-rossonero-vt63958.html ). Ma l'imprenditore Usa sembra molto indietro rispetto al Mr X di cui sopra. Certezze, in ogni caso, non ve ne sono.

*Anche per Il Sole 24 Ore in pole per l'acquisto del Milan c'è il Mr X con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari. *

*Tuttosport aggiunge che il Mr X, colui che avrebbe già concluso la due diligence, è il magnate da 4 miliardi di dollari di patrimonio e che ha offerto 500 milioni di euro per il 75% della società rossonera. Soggetto portato da Goldman Sachs.

Poi, come già ampiamente riportato, c'è un altro soggetto (anch'egli Mr X) portato da Merril Lynch.

Infine c'è Ricketts che potrebbe essere legato a Galatioto (che gli curò l'acquisto dei Cubs) anche se al momento non ci sono riscontri sulla presenza dello stesso Galatioto. Considerato anche che Ricketts ha come advisor Morgan Stanley.*


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Eccallà...

Rici...claggio bis?


----------



## Pitermilanista (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li è ancora alle prese con la ricerca del nuovo socio. Al momento, il soggetto in vantaggio è un Mr X americano che ha già effettuato la due diligence. La trattativa sembra ad un passo dalla chiusura positiva anche se Li non ha ancora preso l'ultimissima decisione, considerato che ha anche altre proposte, tra le quali quella di Ricketts (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-thomas-ricketts-vuole-il-club-rossonero-vt63958.html ). Ma l'imprenditore Usa sembra molto indietro rispetto al Mr X di cui sopra. Certezze, in ogni caso, non ve ne sono.



Mister X americano. Che magari farà arrivare i quattrini dal Delaware o dalle Isole Vergini.
Sento odore di bellucconata lontano un miglio, voglio vedere cosa si sono inventati stavolta, questi maledetti.


----------



## Tessar (22 Giugno 2018)

Cavolo Ricketss mi piaceva, qui in America è molto amato, soprattutto a Chicago, dovreste vedere qualche sua intervista su youtube. Inoltre ha partecipato anche ad uno show chiamato undercover boss... non da tutti!


----------



## malos (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li è ancora alle prese con la ricerca del nuovo socio. Al momento, il soggetto in vantaggio è un *Mr X* americano che ha già effettuato la due diligence. La trattativa sembra ad un passo dalla chiusura positiva anche se Li non ha ancora preso l'ultimissima decisione, considerato che ha anche altre proposte, tra le quali quella di Ricketts (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-thomas-ricketts-vuole-il-club-rossonero-vt63958.html ). Ma l'imprenditore Usa sembra molto indietro rispetto al Mr X di cui sopra. Certezze, in ogni caso, non ve ne sono.



Lo voglio con gli occhi cerulei sennò non se ne fa niente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Tessar ha scritto:


> Cavolo Ricketss mi piaceva, qui in America è molto amato, soprattutto a Chicago, dovreste vedere qualche sua intervista su youtube. Inoltre ha partecipato anche ad uno show chiamato undercover boss... non da tutti!



Undercover lo fanno vedere pure qua in italia! Vado a cercarmi la puntata hahaha


----------



## Victorss (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccallà...
> 
> Rici...claggio bis?


Eh niente non ce la si fa a togliervela dalla testa sta roba eh..ma tutti gli insulti per il socio malese ormai sicuro? 
Dai ragazzi stiamo calmi e aspettiamo..


----------



## mil77 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccallà...
> 
> Rici...claggio bis?



si ma è sempre il mister x di ieri quello portato dal Goldman e con patrimonio di 4 miliardi


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Mister X americano. Che magari farà arrivare i quattrini dal Delaware o dalle Isole Vergini.
> Sento odore di bellucconata lontano un miglio, voglio vedere cosa si sono inventati stavolta, questi maledetti.



sarebbe vergognoso...ma almeno un miliardario o uomo d'affari americano ignoto credo sia impossibile trovarlo..ecco perché credevo più alla cordata malese


----------



## Manue (22 Giugno 2018)

si ma Mister X era Riccardo Oliveira, non va bene coniare il termine ogni anno


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

*Tuttosport aggiunge che il Mr X, colui che avrebbe già concluso la due diligence, è il magnate da 4 miliardi di dollari di patrimonio e che ha offerto 500 milioni di euro per il 75% della società rossonera. Soggetto portato da Goldman Sachs.

Poi, come già ampiamente riportato, c'è un altro soggetto (anch'egli Mr X) portato da Merril Lynch.

Infine c'è Ricketts che potrebbe essere legato a Galatioto (che gli curò l'acquisto dei Cubs) anche se al momento non ci sono riscontri sulla presenza dello stesso Galatioto. Considerato anche che Ricketts ha come advisor Morgan Stanley.*


----------



## Montag84 (22 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Giugno 2018)

*CorSera: sembra confermato che David Han Li ieri sia arrivato a New York per chiudere col socio americano che vorrebbe la maggioranza subito oppure più avanti.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSera: sembra confermato che David Han Li ieri sia arrivato a New York per chiudere col socio americano che vorrebbe la maggioranza subito oppure più avanti.*



Beh dai, aspettiamo il nome e preghiamo!!


----------



## Mic (22 Giugno 2018)

Arriverà lo sconosciuto!


----------



## Djerry (22 Giugno 2018)

Calma calma. 

Un conto è la Cina con tutta la sua burocrazia che per quanto più evoluta e aperta negli ultimi anni mantiene sempre un'ampia zona grigia e nebulosa specie nei confronti dell'esterno, tutt'altra cosa è il rigore e la trasparenza imposta in ogni manovra finanziaria ai magnati statunitensi, che di certo non possono finanziare alcunché senza far emergere ogni dato, figuriamoci poi in un'operazione del genere e verso l'Europa.

Inoltre, a chi si preoccupa della mancata emersione del nome, io non ho mai visto in trattativa del genere uscire l'effettivo compratore finale prima dell'ufficialità o di aver di fatto chiuso l'affare, ragion per cui ho sempre ritenuto Ricketts, Fisher e soci bruciati in partenza.

Sarò strano io e non voglio fare la parte di quello filo statunitense che "odia i musi gialli comunisti" , ma già solo passare da un regime di controllo cinese ad uno a stelle e strisce, specie per chi fa del modo di intendere lo sport negli USA il punto di riferimento, sarebbe a prescindere una boccata d'aria e di ossigeno strepitosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSera: sembra confermato che David Han Li ieri sia arrivato a New York per chiudere col socio americano che vorrebbe la maggioranza subito oppure più avanti.*



Ovviamente gli darà la maggioranza. Li oramai deve massimizzare il guadagno/rientro delle perdite .

Non ci resta che pregare e aspettare il nome.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Calma calma.
> 
> Un conto è la Cina con tutta la sua burocrazia che per quanto più evoluta e aperta negli ultimi anni mantiene sempre un'ampia zona grigia e nebulosa specie nei confronti dell'esterno, tutt'altra cosa è il rigore e la trasparenza imposta in ogni manovra finanziaria ai magnati statunitensi, che di certo non possono finanziare alcunché senza far emergere ogni dato, figuriamoci poi in un'operazione del genere e verso l'Europa.
> 
> ...



L'americano non è stupido, sa che il business è un fortissima espansione da loro.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li è ancora alle prese con la ricerca del nuovo socio. Al momento, il soggetto in vantaggio è un Mr X americano che ha già effettuato la due diligence. La trattativa sembra ad un passo dalla chiusura positiva anche se Li non ha ancora preso l'ultimissima decisione, considerato che ha anche altre proposte, tra le quali quella di Ricketts (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-thomas-ricketts-vuole-il-club-rossonero-vt63958.html ). Ma l'imprenditore Usa sembra molto indietro rispetto al Mr X di cui sopra. Certezze, in ogni caso, non ve ne sono.
> 
> *Anche per Il Sole 24 Ore in pole per l'acquisto del Milan c'è il Mr X con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari. *
> 
> ...


*

Quotate le news *


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Calma calma.
> 
> Un conto è la Cina con tutta la sua burocrazia che per quanto più evoluta e aperta negli ultimi anni mantiene sempre un'ampia zona grigia e nebulosa specie nei confronti dell'esterno, tutt'altra cosa è il rigore e la trasparenza imposta in ogni manovra finanziaria ai magnati statunitensi, che di certo non possono finanziare alcunché senza far emergere ogni dato, figuriamoci poi in un'operazione del genere e verso l'Europa.
> 
> ...



Io non mi vergogno invece a dirlo : sono arcistufo dei cinesi.
E' inutile girarci attorno, siamo diversi.
Due mondi opposti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSera: sembra confermato che David Han Li ieri sia arrivato a New York per chiudere col socio americano che vorrebbe la maggioranza subito oppure più avanti.*



Il dubbio è che ci azzeccano gli Yankee con il calcio? forse anche meno dei cinesi...


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSera: sembra confermato che David Han Li ieri sia arrivato a New York per chiudere col socio americano che vorrebbe la maggioranza subito oppure più avanti.*



... e che America sia! Il sogno è Paul Alllen,ma uno di 5 mld di patrimonio va anche bene. Il nuovo proprietario deve subito cacciare Fassone e Mirabilandia. Dentro Gandini e Igli Tare. Maldini vicepresidente alla Nedved/Zanetti


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li è ancora alle prese con la ricerca del nuovo socio. Al momento, il soggetto in vantaggio è un Mr X americano che ha già effettuato la due diligence. La trattativa sembra ad un passo dalla chiusura positiva anche se Li non ha ancora preso l'ultimissima decisione, considerato che ha anche altre proposte, tra le quali quella di Ricketts (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-thomas-ricketts-vuole-il-club-rossonero-vt63958.html ). Ma l'imprenditore Usa sembra molto indietro rispetto al Mr X di cui sopra. Certezze, in ogni caso, non ve ne sono.
> 
> *Anche per Il Sole 24 Ore in pole per l'acquisto del Milan c'è il Mr X con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari. *
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> ... e che America sia! Il sogno è Paul Alllen,ma uno di 5 mld di patrimonio va anche bene. Il nuovo proprietario deve subito cacciare Fassone e Mirabilandia. Dentro Gandini e Igli Tare. Maldini vicepresidente alla Nedved/Zanetti



Purtroppo penso che l'unico che verrà silurato sarà Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso rimarranno per una questione di continuità.


----------



## Goro (22 Giugno 2018)

Peccato per Ricketts, sembra l'unico serio finora


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li è ancora alle prese con la ricerca del nuovo socio. Al momento, il soggetto in vantaggio è un Mr X americano che ha già effettuato la due diligence. La trattativa sembra ad un passo dalla chiusura positiva anche se Li non ha ancora preso l'ultimissima decisione, considerato che ha anche altre proposte, tra le quali quella di Ricketts (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-thomas-ricketts-vuole-il-club-rossonero-vt63958.html ). Ma l'imprenditore Usa sembra molto indietro rispetto al Mr X di cui sopra. Certezze, in ogni caso, non ve ne sono.
> 
> *Anche per Il Sole 24 Ore in pole per l'acquisto del Milan c'è il Mr X con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari. *
> 
> ...



Ma fatemi capire un anno fà si diceva che Li aveva dietro una cordata di aziende cinesi,
ora che forse si è deciso a vendere o a far entrare un socio invece di aprire a investitori
cinesi si mette a trattare offerte che arrivano tutte dagli USA.. ma Huarong,Haxia e compagnia bella?


----------



## Djerry (22 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il dubbio è che ci azzeccano gli Yankee con il calcio? forse anche meno dei cinesi...



La garanzia che però offrono è un'altra: ci azzeccano eccome con lo sport e l'investimento produttivo nello sport.

Perché il modo USA di intendere lo sport professionistico di squadra, anche grazie alle loro regole perfette che dovremmo copiare (e chi l'ha fatto in parte, tipo la Premier prima di tutti coi diritti tv in cui l'ultima prendeva comunque più della metà della prima, oggi è nelle condizioni che sappiamo), ha come unica risorsa il merito e la competenza, non la potenza finanziaria ed economica.

I New York Knicks sono tra le prime tre squadre più ricche e potenti anche secondo Forbes, a giocarsela con Lakers, Celtics e Bulls tipo Milan, Inter e Juve, eppure sono 45 anni che non vincono il titolo.
Sarebbe come se la Juventus non vincesse la Serie A dagli anni '70 o il Real Madrid la Liga da 40 anni, ma questo perché lì il Chievo ed il Getafe partono alla pari con loro.

Poi per carità, il rischio di trovare lo speculatore c'è sempre, anzi in parte è sottinteso perché pure lì nessuno è fesso, come per esempio abbiamo visto con Pallotta che è ibrido.
Ma per il nostro stato attuale, una mentalità yankee è tutto quello di cui abbiamo bisogno, perché nessuno come loro sa mettere insieme il proprio tornaconto personale economico alla competitività del progetto e della squadra, che nella loro mente viaggiano come un tutt'uno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2018)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma fatemi capire un anno fà si diceva che Li aveva dietro una cordata di aziende cinesi,
> ora che forse si è deciso a vendere o a far entrare un socio invece di aprire a investitori
> cinesi si mette a trattare offerte che arrivano tutte dagli USA.. ma Huarong,Haxia e compagnia bella?



Qualcosa è andato storto. Quelle società ci sono, basta vedere il nostro CDA ma ti ripeto qualcosa è andato storto nel loro progetto.


----------



## Casnop (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La garanzia che però offrono è un'altra: ci azzeccano eccome con lo sport e l'investimento produttivo nello sport.
> 
> Perché il modo USA di intendere lo sport professionistico di squadra, anche grazie alle loro regole perfette che dovremmo copiare (e chi l'ha fatto in parte, tipo la Premier prima di tutti coi diritti tv in cui l'ultima prendeva comunque più della metà della prima, oggi è nelle condizioni che sappiamo), ha come unica risorsa il merito e la competenza, non la potenza finanziaria ed economica.
> 
> ...


Totalmente condivisibile.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma fatemi capire un anno fà si diceva che Li aveva dietro una cordata di aziende cinesi,
> ora che forse si è deciso a vendere o a far entrare un socio invece di aprire a investitori
> cinesi si mette a trattare offerte che arrivano tutte dagli USA.. ma Huarong,Haxia e compagnia bella?



Checchè se ne dica, a oggi non esiste una singola prova di Stato cinese o aziende cinesi.


----------



## Montag84 (22 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Checchè se ne dica, a oggi non esiste una singola prova di Stato cinese o aziende cinesi.



In realtá Haixa era nel primo contratto di prevendita.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> In realtá Haixa era nel primo contratto di prevendita.



è vero. Le aziende c'erano...poi è successo qualcosa.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (22 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il dubbio è che ci azzeccano gli Yankee con il calcio? forse anche meno dei cinesi...



L' importante è avere dei dirigenti italiani con esperienza,un AD e un DS importanti
non quelli attuali che porterebbero al fallimento pure Jeff Bezos..


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> In realtá Haixa era nel primo contratto di prevendita.



Conta l'atto finale.

Haixia a ogni modo è un ente finanziario, non un'impresa.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Le aziende c'erano con Galatioto...poi è successo qualcosa.



fixed


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> fixed



Ecco si ahahaha


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li è ancora alle prese con la ricerca del nuovo socio. Al momento, il soggetto in vantaggio è un Mr X americano che ha già effettuato la due diligence. La trattativa sembra ad un passo dalla chiusura positiva anche se Li non ha ancora preso l'ultimissima decisione, considerato che ha anche altre proposte, tra le quali quella di Ricketts (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-thomas-ricketts-vuole-il-club-rossonero-vt63958.html ). Ma l'imprenditore Usa sembra molto indietro rispetto al Mr X di cui sopra. Certezze, in ogni caso, non ve ne sono.
> 
> *Anche per Il Sole 24 Ore in pole per l'acquisto del Milan c'è il Mr X con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari. *
> 
> ...



*Tornate on topic.

Altri OT verranno cancellati*


----------



## smallball (22 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## smallball (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport aggiunge che il Mr X, colui che avrebbe già concluso la due diligence, è il magnate da 4 miliardi di dollari di patrimonio e che ha offerto 500 milioni di euro per il 75% della società rossonera. Soggetto portato da Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Poi, come già ampiamente riportato, c'è un altro soggetto (anch'egli Mr X) portato da Merril Lynch.
> 
> Infine c'è Ricketts che potrebbe essere legato a Galatioto (che gli curò l'acquisto dei Cubs) anche se al momento non ci sono riscontri sulla presenza dello stesso Galatioto. Considerato anche che Ricketts ha come advisor Morgan Stanley.*



mi basta un proprietario,ma serio e solido


----------



## Roccoro (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li è ancora alle prese con la ricerca del nuovo socio. Al momento, il soggetto in vantaggio è un Mr X americano che ha già effettuato la due diligence. La trattativa sembra ad un passo dalla chiusura positiva anche se Li non ha ancora preso l'ultimissima decisione, considerato che ha anche altre proposte, tra le quali quella di Ricketts (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-thomas-ricketts-vuole-il-club-rossonero-vt63958.html ). Ma l'imprenditore Usa sembra molto indietro rispetto al Mr X di cui sopra. Certezze, in ogni caso, non ve ne sono.
> 
> *Anche per Il Sole 24 Ore in pole per l'acquisto del Milan c'è il Mr X con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari. *
> 
> ...



Pietro Bolzano prota riporta che entro oggi mister li deve dare la risposta a Goldman Sachs per il socio da 4 miliardi, offerta che era stata accettata il 14 giugno ma poi messa in attesa sperando che fosse arrivato un altro per la minoranza...


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Pietro Bolzano prota riporta che entro oggi mister li deve dare la risposta a Goldman Sachs per il socio da 4 miliardi, offerta che era stata accettata il 14 giugno ma poi messa in attesa sperando che fosse arrivato un altro per la minoranza...



Forse è per questo che han li dovrebbe trovarsi a new York?


----------



## uolfetto (22 Giugno 2018)

a me un investitore dagli usa serio e solido che prende la maggioranza andrebbe benissimo. con i cinesi che rimangono con una quota e la delega a sviluppare milan china sarebbe la situazione ideale.


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

Per me era già tutto deciso e si sarebbe concluso a Ottobre ma la Uefa ha anticipato i tempi. Il compratore si sa già chi è e tutte quest news di vantaggio e di lotta per prendersi il Milan per me sono false.


----------



## mabadi (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccallà...
> 
> Rici...claggio bis?



Ma non facevano prima a fare una legge sul rientro dei capitali con una tassazione al 25%?


----------



## centopercento (22 Giugno 2018)

mi sa che con gli americani facciamo come la Roma che pure arrivando a sfiorare la finale di champions vende nainggolan e alisson, gli americani pensano molto piu ai soldi che ai risultati.


----------



## Shmuk (22 Giugno 2018)

centopercento ha scritto:


> mi sa che con gli americani facciamo come la Roma che pure arrivando a sfiorare la finale di champions vende nainggolan e alisson, gli americani pensano molto piu ai soldi che ai risultati.



Altro non c'è; quindi o mangi questa minestra o salti dalla finestra...

Mr. X, a parte quello di Tana delle Tigri, non mi dispiacerebbe fosse lo zio d'America di quello del Torino pre Cairo...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

centopercento ha scritto:


> mi sa che con gli americani facciamo come la Roma che pure arrivando a sfiorare la finale di champions vende nainggolan e alisson, gli americani pensano molto piu ai soldi che ai risultati.



Mah, non è detto...non bisogna mai fare di tutta l'erba un fascio


----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mah, non è detto...non bisogna mai fare di tutta l'erba un fascio



Infatti... vedi Manchester United


----------



## babsodiolinter (22 Giugno 2018)

centopercento ha scritto:


> mi sa che con gli americani facciamo come la Roma che pure arrivando a sfiorare la finale di champions vende nainggolan e alisson, gli americani pensano molto piu ai soldi che ai risultati.



La Roma nel suo massimo splendore fattura 200ml l'anno. 
Noi ne fatturiamo poco meno nel momento peggiore della nostra storia.. 
Non paragoniamo una Ferrari con una punto.


----------



## Garrincha (22 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li è ancora alle prese con la ricerca del nuovo socio. Al momento, il soggetto in vantaggio è un Mr X americano che ha già effettuato la due diligence. La trattativa sembra ad un passo dalla chiusura positiva anche se Li non ha ancora preso l'ultimissima decisione, considerato che ha anche altre proposte, tra le quali quella di Ricketts (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-thomas-ricketts-vuole-il-club-rossonero-vt63958.html ). Ma l'imprenditore Usa sembra molto indietro rispetto al Mr X di cui sopra. Certezze, in ogni caso, non ve ne sono.
> 
> *Anche per Il Sole 24 Ore in pole per l'acquisto del Milan c'è il Mr X con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari. *
> 
> ...



*Restate on topic*


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Goro (22 Giugno 2018)

centopercento ha scritto:


> mi sa che con gli americani facciamo come la Roma che pure arrivando a sfiorare la finale di champions vende nainggolan e alisson, gli americani pensano molto piu ai soldi che ai risultati.



Con Lì siamo nel baratro e sceicchi non se ne vedono, direi di risalire la china visto che questo imprenditore USA sembra il meglio a cui possiamo ambire


----------



## centopercento (22 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Infatti... vedi Manchester United



il manchester è la squadra con il fatturato più alto del mondo da tanti anni ma sono 10 anni che non vince la champions.

Se poi iniziamo coi discorsi del piuttosto di Li, meglio chiunque allora vabbè grazie al *****, però ricordatevi che è la stessa cosa che pensavamo prima che se nee andasse berlusconi e ora nn siamo esattamente contenti


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

centopercento ha scritto:


> il manchester è la squadra con il fatturato più alto del mondo da tanti anni ma sono 10 anni che non vince la champions.
> 
> Se poi iniziamo coi discorsi del piuttosto di Li, meglio chiunque allora vabbè grazie al *****, però ricordatevi che è la stessa cosa che pensavamo prima che se nee andasse berlusconi e ora nn siamo esattamente contenti



Lo UTD non vince perchè i soldi sono gestiti male non perchè non ce ne sono. Bisogna trovare una complementarità tra parte economica e sportiva perchè sono collegate l'una con l'altra ed entrambe imprescindibili per vincere. La CL rimane tra l'altro una competizione molto "volatile" , solo il Real nell'epoca moderna ha vinto per diversi anni di fila.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo penso che l'unico che verrà silurato sarà Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso rimarranno per una questione di continuità.



semmai è il contrario. Purtroppo.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 22 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li è ancora alle prese con la ricerca del nuovo socio. Al momento, il soggetto in vantaggio è un Mr X americano che ha già effettuato la due diligence. La trattativa sembra ad un passo dalla chiusura positiva anche se Li non ha ancora preso l'ultimissima decisione, considerato che ha anche altre proposte, tra le quali quella di Ricketts (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-thomas-ricketts-vuole-il-club-rossonero-vt63958.html ). Ma l'imprenditore Usa sembra molto indietro rispetto al Mr X di cui sopra. Certezze, in ogni caso, non ve ne sono.
> 
> *Anche per Il Sole 24 Ore in pole per l'acquisto del Milan c'è il Mr X con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari. *
> 
> ...



Comunque è chiaro che ci sia una lotta interna, Elliott spinge per determinati compratori (probabilmente prima ci sarebbe un periodo di interregno dove gestiranno loro stessi il Milan per sistemare i conti e le porcate fatte) mentre Li e co, spingono per altri.
Non ci resta che attendere e sperare che chiunque arrivi faccia il bene del Milan. Da questa cessione si deciderà il nostro destino.


----------



## Goro (22 Giugno 2018)

centopercento ha scritto:


> il manchester è la squadra con il fatturato più alto del mondo da tanti anni ma sono 10 anni che non vince la champions.
> 
> Se poi iniziamo coi discorsi del piuttosto di Li, meglio chiunque allora vabbè grazie al *****, però ricordatevi che è la stessa cosa che pensavamo prima che se nee andasse berlusconi e ora nn siamo esattamente contenti



Sì certamente questo ragionamento non è granchè ma il problema è che mentre si aspetta si va a fondo, l'acquirente "giusto" capiterà una volta ogni dieci anni, di media...


----------



## malos (22 Giugno 2018)

Non so perchè ma io mi ero già affezionato a Ricketts visto che sceicchi e similari ce li possiamo scordare.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque è chiaro che ci sia una lotta interna, Elliott spinge per determinati compratori (probabilmente prima ci sarebbe un periodo di interregno dove gestiranno loro stessi il Milan per sistemare i conti e le porcate fatte) mentre Li e co, spingono per altri.
> Non ci resta che attendere e sperare che chiunque arrivi faccia il bene del Milan. Da questa cessione si deciderà il nostro destino.



Penso anch'io alla lotta interna, ma alla fine conta quello che decide il megadirettoregalattico.
Non ci credo alla teoria secondo cui sia sfuggito il controllo del prestanome Yonghong Li.


----------



## Djici (22 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo penso che l'unico che verrà silurato sarà Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso rimarranno per una questione di continuità.



Quando dici "purtroppo" lo dici perché sei dispiaciuto che Fassone venga silurato o perché vorresti che pure gli altri due vengano fatti fuori? 

Comunque questo americano sembra avere ambizione e sarà sicuramente un bel upgrade rispetto a Li. Ma non pensate che una volta passato a lui il Milan potrà ancora cambiare proprietario in pochi anni.
Per questo dicevo che speravo in altro... ripeto che questo ha meno soldi di Squinzi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quando dici "purtroppo" lo dici perché sei dispiaciuto che Fassone venga silurato o perché vorresti che pure gli altri due vengano fatti fuori?
> 
> Comunque questo americano sembra avere ambizione e sarà sicuramente un bel upgrade rispetto a Li. Ma non pensate che una volta passato a lui il Milan potrà ancora cambiare proprietario in pochi anni.
> Per questo dicevo che speravo in altro... ripeto che questo ha meno soldi di Squinzi...



Perche dovrebbero essere silurati tutti, ma non perché ritenga estremamente negativo il loro lavoro ma semplicemente perchè come farei io , un nuovo capo porta nuove persone. 

Ricordiamoci che con i lacci stringenti del FPF non è che possiamo ingaggiare Conte a 20 milioni.


----------



## Djici (22 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche dovrebbero essere silurati tutti, ma non perché ritenga estremamente negativo il loro lavoro ma semplicemente perchè come farei io , un nuovo capo porta nuove persone.
> 
> Ricordiamoci che con i lacci stringenti del FPF non è che possiamo ingaggiare Conte a 20 milioni.



Io la cedo in modo diverso.
Per me il nuovo capo non deve necessariamente cambiare tanto per cambiare.
Deve mettere le persone migliori ai posti giusti. Poi se sono già uomini che hai sotto contratto tanto meglio.

Ma speriamo che sia abbastanza lucido questo Ricketts o chiunque sia per rendersi conto che bisogna assolutamente cambiare almeno Fassone e Mirabelli... ma proprio come minimo.


----------



## ps18ps (22 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io la cedo in modo diverso.
> Per me il nuovo capo non deve necessariamente cambiare tanto per cambiare.
> Deve mettere le persone migliori ai posti giusti. Poi se sono già uomini che hai sotto contratto tanto meglio.
> 
> Ma speriamo che sia abbastanza lucido questo Ricketts o chiunque sia per rendersi conto che bisogna assolutamente cambiare almeno Fassone e Mirabelli... ma proprio come minimo.



io li terrei tutti.


----------



## Gunnar67 (22 Giugno 2018)

Mister X, Mister Y, Mister Ricchio.... Va bene chiunque purché se ne vadano Mister Li numero 1, Mister Li numero 2, Gollum Fassone e Mirabelli Genio della Lampada. Grazie UEFA che, facendo saltare il banco e andando a vedere questo bluff colossale, ci state letteralmente salvando.


----------

